# Fogger 4.4



## HPBotha (18/6/14)

Has anyone had experience with the latest fogger v4 and the updated v4.4 ? There are so many iterative designs on the http://fogger
http://www.fasttech.com/product/1670700-fogger-v4-rba-rebuildable-atomizerhttp:// http://www.fasttech.com/product/1670700-fogger-v4-rba-rebuildable-atomizer

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha (23/6/14)

**UPDATE**

Just ordered it - set to ship 2nd of July.... will post some picks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/6/14)

Confirmation from fasttech the fogger v4 will be the 4.4 version

tapatalking on my non vaping S4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (2/7/14)

Please post your thoughts once you get it. I've been interested in this for some time, being that it's the only non-plastic RBA I've seen that isn't based on the Genesis design.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (2/7/14)

My Fogger is supposed be shipped today - via fasttech - so i do not expect anything untill month end. I will upload a review on wiesjoupappa.com, with the SMOK x-Pure, SMOK Bec, and SMOK RSBT hybrid. 

hou daai oogies oop!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

